# Referendum giustizia e amministrative: 12 giugno 2022



## fabri47 (8 Giugno 2022)

Il *12 giugno*, in tutta Italia, si voterà per il *referendum sulla giustizia con cinque quesiti* ed, in circa 1000 comuni come *Genova, L'Aquila e Palermo*, anche per le *amministrative comunali*.

*Sarà obbligatoria la mascherina, almeno quella chirurgica, per recarsi alle urne.

I quesiti del referendum sono cinque ed i cittadini dovranno votare con una croce SI o NO.

Primo quesito con scheda rossa: se vince il Sì, ci sarà l'abrogazione della legge Severino che vieta la candidabilità ai condannati.

Secondo quesito con scheda arancione: se vince il Sì, verranno limitate le misure cautelari.

Terzo quesito con scheda gialla: se vince il Sì, ci sarà la separazione delle funzioni dei magistrati, in pratica un giudice non potrà più passare al ruolo di Pubblico Ministero e viceversa.

Quarto quesito con scheda grigia: se vince il Sì, a votare le valutazioni professionali dei magistrati saranno anche i membri laici e non solo i togati.

Quinto quesito con scheda verde: se vince il Sì, ci sarà l'abrogazione dell’obbligo di raccogliere da 25 a 50 firme per potersi candidare come membri dell’Organo di autogoverno della magistratura.

Il viminale, attraverso una circolare, decide che le mascherine per gli elettori ai seggi sono fortemente raccomandate.*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il *12 giugno*, in tutta Italia, si voterà per il *referendum sulla giustizia con cinque quesiti* ed, in circa 1000 comuni come *Genova, L'Aquila e Palermo*, anche per le *amministrative comunali*.
> 
> *Sarà obbligatoria la mascherina, almeno quella chirurgica, per recarsi alle urne.
> 
> ...



secondo voi è normale sperperare soldi in un referendum per questioni così tecniche come la giustizia? penso che il 95% degli italiani non sappia assolutamente nulla su questo referendum.


----------



## chicagousait (8 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il *12 giugno*, in tutta Italia, si voterà per il *referendum sulla giustizia con cinque quesiti* ed, in circa 1000 comuni come *Genova, L'Aquila e Palermo*, anche per le *amministrative comunali*.
> 
> *Sarà obbligatoria la mascherina, almeno quella chirurgica, per recarsi alle urne.
> 
> ...


Manca una settimana al voto e io mica ho capito i motivi di si e dei no dei vari quesiti


----------



## Swaitak (8 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il *12 giugno*, in tutta Italia, si voterà per il *referendum sulla giustizia con cinque quesiti* ed, in circa 1000 comuni come *Genova, L'Aquila e Palermo*, anche per le *amministrative comunali*.
> 
> *Sarà obbligatoria la mascherina, almeno quella chirurgica, per recarsi alle urne.
> 
> ...


di sicuro ,da ignorante in materia, i primi due quesiti non li voterei mai e neanche il quarto.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Giugno 2022)

Non m'interessa. Penso proprio che non andrò a votare, come a quanto pare farà il 70% della popolazione.

I primi due quesiti sono spazzatura vera. Cioè, se togli l'incandidabilità ai condannati, può candidarsi pure Giovanni Brusca.


----------



## mil77 (8 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> di sicuro ,da ignorante in materia, i primi due quesiti non li voterei mai e neanche il quarto.


I primi due ok, ma il quarto andrebbe votato tutta la vita si.


----------



## bmb (8 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il *12 giugno*, in tutta Italia, si voterà per il *referendum sulla giustizia con cinque quesiti* ed, in circa 1000 comuni come *Genova, L'Aquila e Palermo*, anche per le *amministrative comunali*.
> 
> *Sarà obbligatoria la mascherina, almeno quella chirurgica, per recarsi alle urne.
> 
> ...


Il 50% degli italiani non distingue neanche tra il Presidente della Repubblica e quello del Governo. Referendum assurdo.


----------



## Mika (8 Giugno 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> secondo voi è normale sperperare soldi in un referendum per questioni così tecniche come la giustizia? penso che il 95% degli italiani non sappia assolutamente nulla su questo referendum.


E l'unico referendum utile (quello per più autonomia per Lombardia e Veneto) dove la gente è andata a votare stravincendo il Si non lo hanno calcolato, come non hanno calcolato quello del No al finanziamento ai partiti, finanziamenti che ci sono con un nome diverso.

Io non vado più a votare per i referendum tanto se non va come piace a loro non te lo contano.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il *12 giugno*, in tutta Italia, si voterà per il *referendum sulla giustizia con cinque quesiti* ed, in circa 1000 comuni come *Genova, L'Aquila e Palermo*, anche per le *amministrative comunali*.
> 
> *Sarà obbligatoria la mascherina, almeno quella chirurgica, per recarsi alle urne.
> 
> ...



La cosa più importante è mettersi la mascherina, poi come voti, voti, la tua preferenza la buttano nel cesso e fanno possibilmente le cose in modo che risultino più delinquenziali possibili.

Tanto ormai siamo allo sfascio completo e irrecuperabile.


----------



## mabadi (8 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il *12 giugno*, in tutta Italia, si voterà per il *referendum sulla giustizia con cinque quesiti* ed, in circa 1000 comuni come *Genova, L'Aquila e Palermo*, anche per le *amministrative comunali*.
> 
> *Sarà obbligatoria la mascherina, almeno quella chirurgica, per recarsi alle urne.
> 
> ...


Manca il Comune più importante. Il 12 ci sono le elezioni a Sesto San Giovanni. Elezioni fondamentali per lo stadio del milan


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Giugno 2022)

Il terzo e quarto quesito sarebbero fondamentali, ma come tutti ho poca voglia di andare.

Questo referendum è boicottato in maniera clamorosa da stampa e politica per non toccare nulla della magistratura, ma anche dal centrodestra stesso che fa pochissima propaganda. Se ne sbattono tutti altamente.

Credo che non ci andrò...


----------



## Andris (8 Giugno 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> secondo voi è normale sperperare soldi in un referendum per questioni così tecniche come la giustizia? penso che il 95% degli italiani non sappia assolutamente nulla su questo referendum.


in realtà ogni giorno viene spiegato, sia sui giornali sia alla radio sia in televisione.
non a caso ormai cambio perchè mi sono stufato a sentire sempre le stesse cose

dire che trattasi di questione tecniche e la gente non capisce è esattamente il modus operandi di chi in parlamento non vuol fare cambiare niente
in Svizzera ogni mese fanno referendum, anche più complessi, e nessuno dice che la gente non comprende le questioni tecniche...

peraltro questi referendum sono stati ammessi dopo le firme prese in piazza, evidentemente ad alcuni interessa


----------



## sunburn (8 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il terzo e quarto quesito sarebbero fondamentali, ma come tutti ho poca voglia di andare.
> 
> Questo referendum è boicottato in maniera clamorosa da stampa e politica per non toccare nulla della magistratura, ma anche dal centrodestra stesso che fa pochissima propaganda. Se ne sbattono tutti altamente.
> 
> Credo che non ci andrò...


Il cdx mi sembra non abbia una posizione unitaria su tutti e cinque i quesiti quindi un po’ glissa.
Il csx, almeno in maggior parte, penso sia contrario, quindi glissa per non far raggiungere il quorum.

In generale mi sembra una roba che alla fine interessa molto poco noi cittadini.
Per dire, qualche anno fa ho dovuto fare una causa a un mio vicino. Io avevo palesemente ragione e lui palesemente torto. Ci son voluti quattro anni e, se non avessi avuto l’assicurazione con assistenza legale, avrei dovuto tirar fuori quattromila euro a fronte di un danno di duemila euro… Rendiamoci conto. 
Ed era una cosa semplicissima, immaginiamoci che casino per le aziende.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Giugno 2022)

L'unico quesito utile sulla magistratura, quella sulla responsabilità civile dei magistrati, è stato segato da quella mummia di amato.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> in realtà ogni giorno viene spiegato, sia sui giornali sia alla radio sia in televisione.
> non a caso ormai cambio perchè mi sono stufato a sentire sempre le stesse cose
> 
> dire che trattasi di questione tecniche e la gente non capisce è esattamente il modus operandi di chi in parlamento non vuol fare cambiare niente
> ...



secondo te se fermi 100 persone per la strada e chiedi cos'è il CSM o la differenza tra un Pubblico Ministero e un giudice in quanti ti rispondono? per me in 5.


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il *12 giugno*, in tutta Italia, si voterà per il *referendum sulla giustizia con cinque quesiti* ed, in circa 1000 comuni come *Genova, L'Aquila e Palermo*, anche per le *amministrative comunali*.
> 
> *Sarà obbligatoria la mascherina, almeno quella chirurgica, per recarsi alle urne.
> 
> ...


i referendum non raggiungeranno mai il quorum. I motivi:
- alla gente interessava più quelli su cannabis ed eutanasia, ora molti non adranno alle urne
- sono visti come un referendum su Salvini..


----------



## fabri47 (8 Giugno 2022)

Diciamo che in questo periodo è difficile parlare di altro, vista la guerra e le conseguenze che stanno passando certi imprenditori preoccupati delle sanzioni. Quindi, era difficile fare una campagna forte di questo referendum. Non do la colpa ai partiti qui.

In ogni caso, se avesse portato a cambiare qualcosa, non l'avrebbero nemmeno proposto. In caso di sconfitta, ormai certa visto che il quorum secondo i sondaggi sarà ben lontano, verrà pubblicizzata come l'ennesima figura da cioccolataio di Salvini che però, ripeto, qui ha poche colpe perché era veramente difficile se non impossibile fare campagna in questo periodo.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Giugno 2022)

*Il viminale, attraverso una circolare, decide che le mascherine per gli elettori ai seggi sono fortemente raccomandate.*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il viminale, attraverso una circolare, decide che le mascherine per gli elettori ai seggi sono fortemente raccomandate.*


Non c'è più obbligo quindi. Aggiungere al post principale.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (8 Giugno 2022)

Bisogna votare si al terzo referendum


----------



## Devil man (8 Giugno 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> i referendum non raggiungeranno mai il quorum. I motivi:
> - alla gente interessava più quelli su cannabis ed eutanasia, ora molti non adranno alle urne
> - sono visti come un referendum su Salvini..


A me interessa ritornare al voto per eleggere un nuovo governo.. sinceramente


----------



## smallball (9 Giugno 2022)

Sarà purtroppo un grande flop


----------



## sunburn (9 Giugno 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> secondo te se fermi 100 persone per la strada e chiedi cos'è il CSM o la differenza tra un Pubblico Ministero e un giudice in quanti ti rispondono? per me in 5.


Ma poi, vogliamo parlare della formulazione del quesito?


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



«Volete voi che siano abrogati: l’“Ordinamento giudiziario” approvato con Regio Decreto 30 gennaio 1941, n. 12, risultante dalle modificazioni e integrazioni ad esso successivamente apportate, limitatamente alla seguente parte: art. 192, comma 6, limitatamente alle parole: “, salvo che per tale passaggio esista il parere favorevole del consiglio superiore della magistratura”; la Legge 4 gennaio 1963, n. 1 (Disposizioni per l’aumento degli organici della Magistratura e per le promozioni), nel testo risultante dalle modificazioni e integrazioni ad essa successivamente apportate, limitatamente alla seguente parte: art. 18, comma 3: “La Commissione di scrutinio dichiara, per ciascun magistrato scrutinato, se è idoneo a funzioni direttive, se è idoneo alle funzioni giudicanti o alle requirenti o ad entrambe, ovvero alle une a preferenza delle altre”; il Decreto Legislativo 30 gennaio 2006, n. 26 (Istituzione della Scuola superiore della magistratura, nonché disposizioni in tema di tirocinio e formazione degli uditori giudiziari, aggiornamento professionale e formazione dei magistrati, a norma dell’articolo 1, comma 1, lettera b), della legge 25 luglio 2005, n. 150), nel testo risultante dalle modificazioni e integrazioni ad esso successivamente apportate, limitatamente alla seguente parte: art. 23, comma 1, limitatamente alle parole: “nonché per il passaggio dalla funzione giudicante a quella requirente e viceversa”; il Decreto Legislativo 5 aprile 2006, n. 160 (Nuova disciplina dell’accesso in magistratura, nonché in materia di progressione economica e di funzioni dei magistrati, a norma dell’articolo 1, comma 1, lettera a), della legge 25 luglio 2005, n. 150), nel testo risultante dalle modificazioni e integrazioni ad esso successivamente apportate, limitatamente alle seguenti parti: art. 11, comma 2, limitatamente alle parole: “riferita a periodi in cui il magistrato ha svolto funzioni giudicanti o requirenti”; art. 13, riguardo alla rubrica del medesimo, limitatamente alle parole: “e passaggio dalle funzioni giudicanti a quelle requirenti e viceversa”; art. 13, comma 1, limitatamente alle parole: “il passaggio dalle funzioni giudicanti a quelle requirenti,”; art. 13, comma 3: “3. Il passaggio da funzioni giudicanti a funzioni requirenti, e viceversa, non è consentito all’interno dello stesso distretto, né all’interno di altri distretti della stessa regione, né con riferimento al capoluogo del distretto di corte di appello determinato ai sensi dell’articolo 11 del codice di procedura penale in relazione al distretto nel quale il magistrato presta servizio all’atto del mutamento di funzioni. Il passaggio di cui al presente comma può essere richiesto dall’interessato, per non più di quattro volte nell’arco dell’intera carriera, dopo aver svolto almeno cinque anni di servizio continuativo nella funzione esercitata ed è disposto a seguito di procedura concorsuale, previa partecipazione ad un corso di qualificazione professionale, e subordinatamente ad un giudizio di idoneità allo svolgimento delle diverse funzioni, espresso dal Consiglio superiore della magistratura previo parere del consiglio giudiziario. Per tale giudizio di idoneità il consiglio giudiziario deve acquisire le osservazioni del presidente della corte di appello o del procuratore generale presso la medesima corte a seconda che il magistrato eserciti funzioni giudicanti o requirenti. Il presidente della corte di appello o il procuratore generale presso la stessa corte, oltre agli elementi forniti dal capo dell’ufficio, possono acquisire anche le osservazioni del presidente del consiglio dell’ordine degli avvocati e devono indicare gli elementi di fatto sulla base dei quali hanno espresso la valutazione di idoneità. Per il passaggio dalle funzioni giudicanti di legittimità alle funzioni requirenti di legittimità, e viceversa, le disposizioni del secondo e terzo periodo si applicano sostituendo al consiglio giudiziario il Consiglio direttivo della Corte di cassazione, nonché’ sostituendo al presidente della corte d’appello e al procuratore generale presso la medesima, rispettivamente, il primo presidente della Corte di cassazione e il procuratore generale presso la medesima.”; art. 13, comma 4: “4. Ferme restando tutte le procedure previste dal comma 3, il solo divieto di passaggio da funzioni giudicanti a funzioni requirenti, e viceversa, all’interno dello stesso distretto, all’interno di altri distretti della stessa regione e con riferimento al capoluogo del distretto di corte d’appello determinato ai sensi dell’articolo 11 del codice di procedura penale in relazione al distretto nel quale il magistrato presta servizio all’atto del mutamento di funzioni, non si applica nel caso in cui il magistrato che chiede il passaggio a funzioni requirenti abbia svolto negli ultimi cinque anni funzioni esclusivamente civili o del lavoro ovvero nel caso in cui il magistrato chieda il passaggio da funzioni requirenti a funzioni giudicanti civili o del lavoro in un ufficio giudiziario diviso in sezioni, ove vi siano posti vacanti, in una sezione che tratti esclusivamente affari civili o del lavoro. Nel primo caso il magistrato non può essere destinato, neppure in qualità di sostituto, a funzioni di natura civile o miste prima del successivo trasferimento o mutamento di funzioni. Nel secondo caso il magistrato non può essere destinato, neppure in qualità di sostituto, a funzioni di natura penale o miste prima del successivo trasferimento o mutamento di funzioni. In tutti i predetti casi il tramutamento di funzioni può realizzarsi soltanto in un diverso circondario ed in una diversa provincia rispetto a quelli di provenienza. Il tramutamento di secondo grado può avvenire soltanto in un diverso distretto rispetto a quello di provenienza. La destinazione alle funzioni giudicanti civili o del lavoro del magistrato che abbia esercitato funzioni requirenti deve essere espressamente indicata nella vacanza pubblicata dal Consiglio superiore della magistratura e nel relativo provvedimento di trasferimento.”; art. 13, comma 5: “5. Per il passaggio da funzioni giudicanti a funzioni requirenti, e viceversa, l’anzianità di servizio è valutata unitamente alle attitudini specifiche desunte dalle valutazioni di professionalità periodiche.”; art. 13, comma 6: “6. Le limitazioni di cui al comma 3 non operano per il conferimento delle funzioni di legittimità di cui all’articolo 10, commi 15 e 16, nonché, limitatamente a quelle relative alla sede di destinazione, anche per le funzioni di legittimità di cui ai commi 6 e 14 dello stesso articolo 10, che comportino il mutamento da giudicante a requirente e viceversa.”; il Decreto-Legge 29 dicembre 2009 n. 193, convertito con modificazioni nella legge 22 febbraio 2010, n. 24 (Interventi urgenti in materia di funzionalità del sistema giudiziario), nel testo risultante dalle modificazioni e integrazioni ad essa successivamente apportate, limitatamente alla seguente parte: art. 3, comma 1, limitatamente alle parole: “Il trasferimento d’ufficio dei magistrati di cui al primo periodo del presente comma può essere disposto anche in deroga al divieto di passaggio da funzioni giudicanti a funzioni requirenti e viceversa, previsto dall’articolo 13, commi 3 e 4, del Decreto Legislativo 5 aprile 2006, n. 160.”?»



Ci rendiamo conto? 

Ps: @admin essendo un quesito ufficiale non penso di aver violato le regole del forum sul copia-incolla, nel caso cancella pure.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Giugno 2022)

*Affluenza referendum: circa il 5%.*


----------



## Andris (12 Giugno 2022)

sono andato a votare stamattina.
a parte l'insolita coda, sicuramente dovuta ai cinque referendum, oltre 90% non aveva mascherine e soprattutto non l'aveva nessuno degli scrutatori.
praticamente ce l'aveva solo un vigile urbano fuori, il poliziotto neanche.
nessuno ha detto nulla, nonostante campeggiasse l'adesivo a muro di speranzosa memoria "obbligatorio uso mascherina"


----------



## vota DC (12 Giugno 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> i referendum non raggiungeranno mai il quorum. I motivi:
> - alla gente interessava più quelli su cannabis ed eutanasia, ora molti non adranno alle urne
> - sono visti come un referendum su Salvini..


Boh a me sembrano un capriccio anticostituzionale della sciacquetta che hanno messo al posto di buonafede che millantavano come primo presidente donna che poi ha ritirato.la candidatura per favorire.... l'elezione di Draghi pdr.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sono andato a votare stamattina.
> a parte l'insolita coda, sicuramente dovuta ai cinque referendum, oltre 90% non aveva mascherine e soprattutto non l'aveva nessuno degli scrutatori.
> praticamente ce l'aveva solo un vigile urbano fuori, il poliziotto neanche.
> nessuno ha detto nulla, nonostante campeggiasse l'adesivo a muro di speranzosa memoria "obbligatorio uso mascherina"


L'uso obbligatorio è stato annullato qualche giorno fa e sostituito dal "fortemente raccomandato". L'adesivo fuori il tuo seggio aveva valenza nulla.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Affluenza referendum: circa il 5%.*



Verso il quorum a gonfie vele


----------



## David Gilmour (12 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Affluenza referendum: circa il 5%.*


Trionfo dei promotori direi! E io ho votato...


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Giugno 2022)

Il silenzio elettorale durato 3 mesi, interrotto solo dalle trasmissioni e i giornali piddini per raccomandare l'astensione, porteranno ai loro effetti.

Italia nelle posizioni basse delle classifiche della libertà di stampa, in cui le libertà fondamentali sono sottomesse a misure sanitarie decise dal potere esecutivo di turno.
La stampa più influente che ormai non si fa più nemmeno il problema di nascondere la propria tendenza politica, facendo plateale campagna elettorale per un partito in particolare, sostenendo sempre le sue posizioni, e proponendo liste di proscrizione contro chi non supporta la propria linea.
Non siamo più una democrazia.


----------



## Igniorante (12 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il *12 giugno*, in tutta Italia, si voterà per il *referendum sulla giustizia con cinque quesiti* ed, in circa 1000 comuni come *Genova, L'Aquila e Palermo*, anche per le *amministrative comunali*.
> 
> *Sarà obbligatoria la mascherina, almeno quella chirurgica, per recarsi alle urne.
> 
> ...



Solo in un Paese di melma come il nostro si possono proporre quesiti del genere, mi riferisco soprattutto all'incandidabilità dei condannati.
Ma da chi è venuta fuori sta proposta? Butterei in galera anche lui/loro solo per il fatto di averci pensato.


----------



## Mika (12 Giugno 2022)

Speriamo che a Sesto vinca il CDX


----------



## Andris (12 Giugno 2022)

non si vota in molte città per le comunali e soprattutto sono poche quelle grandi, per cui non si può sfruttare granchè l'affluenza delle comunali
in molte zone d'Italia bisogna uscire di casa di proposito per i referendum


----------



## Andris (12 Giugno 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Solo in un Paese di melma come il nostro si possono proporre quesiti del genere, mi riferisco soprattutto all'incandidabilità dei condannati.
> Ma da chi è venuta fuori sta proposta? Butterei in galera anche lui/loro solo per il fatto di averci pensato.


ai partiti dove sono pieni e soprattutto scalpitano i vecchi pregiudicati, che domande
non vedere che ha iniziato Salvini e il pd fa finta di niente, perchè il pd sta pieno da tanti anni di mascalzoni
sono tutti d'accordo tranne una parte di m5s


----------



## Igniorante (12 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ai partiti dove sono pieni e soprattutto scalpitano i vecchi pregiudicati, che domande



Sì hai ragione, era una cosa scontata 
Intendevo se c'era qualche fenomeno nello specifico


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Speriamo che a Sesto vinca il CDX



Solo questo ci deve interessare. Per il Milan, e per la Lombardia in generale per evitare la Grande Moschea.


----------



## ARKANA (12 Giugno 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Il silenzio elettorale durato 3 mesi, interrotto solo dalle trasmissioni e i giornali piddini per raccomandare l'astensione, porteranno ai loro effetti.
> 
> Italia nelle posizioni basse delle classifiche della libertà di stampa, in cui le libertà fondamentali sono sottomesse a misure sanitarie decise dal potere esecutivo di turno.
> La stampa più influente che ormai non si fa più nemmeno il problema di nascondere la propria tendenza politica, facendo plateale campagna elettorale per un partito in particolare, sostenendo sempre le sue posizioni, e proponendo liste di proscrizione contro chi non supporta la propria linea.
> Non siamo più una democrazia.


Non è colpa della stampa, del pd, di soros, dei poteri forti, di maometto o della madonna, la colpa è del fatto che questo è un referendum di m, con requisiti di m formulati di m che non interessa alla maggioranza degli italiani, that's it.


----------



## Mika (12 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Solo questo ci deve interessare. Per il Milan, e per la Lombardia in generale per evitare la Grande Moschea.


A me cambia molto, visto che la mia vita si svolge a Sesto più che nel mio comune. Non posso votare altrimenti avrei votato il sindaco uscente. Se vince il CSX sono rovinato sia come tifoso che come cittadino


----------



## Swaitak (12 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> A me cambia molto, visto che la mia vita si svolge a Sesto più che nel mio comune. Non posso votare altrimenti avrei votato il sindaco uscente. Se vince il CSX sono rovinato sia come tifoso che come cittadino


per caso ci sono spifferi su come stanno andando?


----------



## Mika (12 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> per caso ci sono spifferi su come stanno andando?


No, solo dati di affluenza, per gli exit-poll bisogna aspettare stasera. Ma secondo gli esperti si andrà al ballottaggio, non si sa ancora chi sarà favorito. Se si va al ballottaggio decideranno quelli che non hanno votato ne il cdx ne il csx ma le liste civiche.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Giugno 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Solo in un Paese di melma come il nostro si possono proporre quesiti del genere, mi riferisco soprattutto all'incandidabilità dei condannati.
> Ma da chi è venuta fuori sta proposta? Butterei in galera anche lui/loro solo per il fatto di averci pensato.


Roba da vomito quei quesiti lì. Poi ci si chiede perché la gente non va più a votare. Un vero colpo al sistema ci poteva essere quando si è avuta l'occasione di far fuori Mattarella, ma purtroppo i leader politici se la sono fatta addosso per fare il governo truffa con Mattarella (che commissariò l'esecutivo mettendosi suoi ministri) e Cottarelli che se la ridevano dietro quando si formò e questo è.


----------



## Igniorante (12 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Roba da vomito quei quesiti lì. Poi ci si chiede perché la gente non va più a votare. Un vero colpo al sistema ci poteva essere quando si è avuta l'occasione di far fuori Mattarella, ma purtroppo i leader politici se la sono fatta addosso per fare il governo truffa con Mattarella (che commissariò l'esecutivo mettendosi suoi ministri) e Cottarelli che se la ridevano dietro quando si formò e questo è.



Ma poi quello che non capisco (o meglio che vorrei non capire, purtroppo lo capisco benissimo) è proprio la mentalità che sta dietro ad aberrazioni del genere.
In un Paese normale già sarebbe la norma il fatto che gente con condanne non si possa candidare, dato che devono amministrare cose e soldi dello Stato... Quà invece addirittura ci si interroga per rimuovere una Legge del genere.
Che schifo.


----------



## Andris (12 Giugno 2022)

*caos sezioni chiuse a Palermo, il governatore Musumeci chiede di votare anche domani*


----------



## Swaitak (12 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *caos sezioni chiuse a Palermo, il governatore Musumeci chiede di votare anche domani*


ma praticamente hanno rinunciato per la partita di promozione del Palermo?


----------



## 7vinte (12 Giugno 2022)

Ho fatto il mio dovere da cittadino. 3 si e 2 no (ai primi 2 quesiti), peccato non si raggiungerà mai il quorum


----------



## Hellscream (12 Giugno 2022)

Sono a fare lo scratatore. Su 591 persone, finirà hanno votato in 21.


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Giugno 2022)

Ho votato ora, nella scuola adibita a seggio ci saranno state se va bene 10 persone


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Giugno 2022)

*Exit Poll: CDX verso vittoria primo turno a Genova, avanti a Palermo e L'Aquila.
Ballottaggio a Parma e Catanzaro.
Tommasi, ex calciatore, CSX, avanti a Verona.

Si attendono i risultati di Sesto San Giovanni.*


----------



## Andris (12 Giugno 2022)

a Parma per due legislature Pizzarotti ha preso a sberle il pd che ha fatto opposizione e ora appoggia il suo ex assessore
fallimento totale del pd

a Verona lotta fratricida a destra in un posto dove PD è la targa di Padova non un partito
da vincere con il 60% vanno al ballottaggio per non essersi accordati

Tosi non vuole mollare la città dopo due mandati da sindaco, la volta scorsa la moglie pure candidata


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> a Parma per due legislature Pizzarotti ha preso a sberle il pd che ha fatto opposizione e ora appoggia il suo ex assessore
> fallimento totale del pd che fino a dieci anni fa dominava in città
> 
> a Verona lotta fratricida a destra in un posto dove PD è la targa di Padova non un partito



A Parma però quello di destra è oltre l'incandidabilità, riproporre Vignali una roba da ridere i polli. 
Stravince il CSX al ballottaggio, Vignali è forse sotto il 20.


----------



## Ringhio8 (12 Giugno 2022)

"c'e fiducia nella politica iagliocca"


----------



## Andris (13 Giugno 2022)

intanto Salah ha annunciato di avere il covid con sintomi e l'ultima apparizione è stata a Sesto per sostenere Foggetta
chissà che non abbia fatto una buona cosa in ottica ballottaggio contagiandolo e tenendolo a casa...


p.s.

ho scoperto che la senatrice piddina pezzopane, famosa per il toy boy di barbara d'urso, l'hanno candidata a L'Aquila.
doppiata...


----------



## Andris (13 Giugno 2022)

*Taverna, la sguaiata romana M5S:*
*
"Caos a Palermo ai seggi ?*
*Serve il voto elettronico"

*


----------



## Andris (13 Giugno 2022)

*In base alla stima del Consorzio Opinio Italia per Rai, il 52,3% dei votanti al referendum è di centrodestra e il 26,4% di centrosinistra.*
*Ecco la ripartizione dei votanti per appartenenza politica: Partito democratico 21,5%, altri di centrosinistra 4,9%, Fratelli d’Italia 23,9%, Lega 17,5%, Forza Italia 8,8%, altri di centrodestra 2,1%, Movimento 5 Stelle 10,5%, Azione/ + Europa 3,2%, Italia Viva 2,1%, altri 5,5% e altri partiti 21,3%."*



hanno votato più i piddini che i leghisti i referendum
non riescono a non timbrare anche quando tutti i capibastone glielo dicono, commovente


----------



## Andris (13 Giugno 2022)

*Salvini:

"Grazie ai 10 milioni di elettori che hanno votato i referendum.
Faremo sentire la vostra voce"*


----------



## Andris (13 Giugno 2022)

*Calderoli attacca duro Mattarella e Draghi:*

*"Non ho problemi a dire che ci sia stato un complotto perché il quorum non potesse essere raggiunto

Per sollecitare la popolazione a partecipare alla tornata referendaria ho personalmente scritto al presidente della Repubblica e del Consiglio e non ho ancora ricevuto, a oggi, una telefonata o un whatsapp*
*Dispiace perché il presidente della Repubblica non solo presiede il Csm ma è anche il garante della Costituzione.*
*Insomma, da Draghi e Mattarella mi sarei aspettato una maggiore attenzione e gli effetti si sono verificati”*


----------



## Andris (13 Giugno 2022)

*incredibile a Palermo, Miceli (CSX) viene dato sotto di 16 punti ma afferma di avere dati opposti

"Gli exit poll non valgono", sostiene *


----------



## Andris (13 Giugno 2022)

*affluenza al 18% per i referendum*

*n.1 ABOLIZIONE LEGGE SEVERINO SI 52-56 NO 44-48 

n.2 LIMITAZIONE CUSTODIA CAUTELARE SI 54-58 NO 42-46 

n.3 SEPARAZIONE CARRIERE MAGISTRATI SI 67-71 NO 29-33 

n.4 VALUTAZIONE SU OPERATO MAGISTRATI SI 67-71 NO 29-33 *

*n.5 ABOLIZIONE RACCOLTA FIRME ELEZIONI CSM SI 66-70 NO 30-34*


senza il quorum sarebbero tutti sì...


----------



## pazzomania (13 Giugno 2022)

Che popolo strano quello Italiano.

La maggior parte della gente passa la vita ad incolpare il politico di turno, poi al primo spiraglio di cambiamento non sanno rinunciare manco alla scampagnata al lago o al mare pur di cambiare le cose.

Personalmente non sono andato, primo perchè non passo la mia esistenza urlando al lupo come la maggior parte del popolo ( almeno sui social sbraitano tutti), secondo perchè era cosi tecnica la questione che non avrei nemmeno saputo se le riforme eventuali avrebbero portato reali migliorie.

Detto questo, è ora di poter cominciare a votare anche online, ormai lo spid per un motivo o per l' altro l' hanno in tantissimi.
Avrebbero di sicuro sfondato il quorum.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2022)

Ma cosa sta succedendo con Salvini e Calderoli ? 
( perdonatemi ma io non seguo più nulla di politica )


----------



## darden (13 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *affluenza al 18% per i referendum*
> 
> *n.1 ABOLIZIONE LEGGE SEVERINO SI 52-56 NO 44-48
> 
> ...


Senza il quorum ci sarebbe stata una mobilitazione verso il no, anche perché sui referendum non andare a votare è una scelta di dissenso.. i primi due sono qualcosa di assurdo


----------



## pazzomania (13 Giugno 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Senza il quorum ci sarebbe stata una mobilitazione verso il no, anche perché sui referendum non andare a votare è una scelta di dissenso.. i primi due sono qualcosa di assurdo


Per me, chi non è andato a votare non è perchè voleva esprimere un "no"


----------



## darden (13 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per me, chi non è andato a votare non è perchè voleva esprimere un "no"


Potrebbe anche essere vero, magari in tanti non ci sono andati perché non gliene importa.. Nel mio piccolo in famiglia allargata su 12 votanti, che votano sempre, erano tutti no ai 5 quesiti e nessuno è andato per il quorum


----------



## sunburn (13 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per me, chi non è andato a votare non è perchè voleva esprimere un "no"


Impossibile da sapere. Quel che colpisce è che, anche dove si è votato per le amministrative, l’affluenza al referendum è stata nettamente più bassa rispetto a quella per le amministrative stesse. Il dato è leggermente più alto rispetto alla media nazionale, ma all’incirca 1 su 2 dei votanti alle amministrative non ha preso le schede referendarie.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Impossibile da sapere. Quel che colpisce è che, anche dove si è votato per le amministrative, l’affluenza al referendum è stata nettamente più bassa rispetto a quella per le amministrative stesse. Il dato è leggermente più alto rispetto alla media nazionale, ma all’incirca 1 su 2 dei votanti alle amministrative non ha preso le schede referendarie.


Il sentiment tra i miei conoscenti che non sono andati a votare, è allo 0% sul no.

So che non vale nulla a livello statistico la mia esperienza personale, ma non ce n'è uno che non sia andato per manifestare il "no"

Tutti si dividevano tra "non ho capito cosa vado a votare" e un mix fra pigrizia/menefreghismo

Io avevo già deciso da tempo che non sarei andato, ma parecchi dei miei conoscenti hanno passato il pomeriggio pensando se andare a votare o meno, alla fine indovina cosa ha prevalso 

Il bello è che chiedevano tutti a me, gli ho risposto la stessa cosa che ho scritto qui: detta in francese "caxxo ne so io se votando si/no si migliora/peggiora il sistema giuridico italiano! "


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che popolo strano quello Italiano.
> 
> La maggior parte della gente passa la vita ad incolpare il politico di turno, poi al primo spiraglio di cambiamento non sanno rinunciare manco alla scampagnata al lago o al mare pur di cambiare le cose.



Ma quale spiraglio ?  
Io sono stato spaparanzato tutto il giorno tra divano e piscinetta,ma di andare a votare per uno stupido referendum non mi è passato neanche per l'anticamera del cervello.
Tanto la mia presenza sarebbe stata del tutto ininfluente.

Quando vedi ogni politico di rilievo defilarsi e non parlare MAI di questo referendum,quando li vedi non fare tappe nelle varie città per discutere cosa comporta il SI e cosa comporta il NO...alla fine questa debacle era già scritta.
Stessa cosa la tv.
Molto meglio parlare di zelensky per 800 servizi consecutivi,della giustizia italiana chissene.

Forse l'unica che si è sbattuta davvero è la Bonino e i radicali....la BONINO !


----------



## Andris (13 Giugno 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Senza il quorum ci sarebbe stata una mobilitazione verso il no, anche perché sui referendum non andare a votare è una scelta di dissenso.. i primi due sono qualcosa di assurdo


evidentemente però milioni di italiani sono contro la legge Severino e la custodia cautelare per timore di altri reati, visto che la maggioranza di chi ha votato ha scelto SI


----------



## Swaitak (13 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *affluenza al 18% per i referendum*
> 
> *n.1 ABOLIZIONE LEGGE SEVERINO SI 52-56 NO 44-48
> 
> ...


hanno votato solo i corleonesi?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Giugno 2022)

Ma a Sesto alla fine chi ha vinto ?


----------



## Andris (13 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma a Sesto alla fine chi ha vinto ?


non si sa ma affluenza al 49%


----------



## Swaitak (13 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non si sa ma affluenza al 49%


ballottaggio sicuro in pratica, se ne parla a fine mese


----------



## carlocarlo (13 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> evidentemente però milioni di italiani sono contro la legge Severino e la custodia cautelare per timore di altri reati, visto che la maggioranza di chi ha votato ha scelto SI


beh ovviamente vince il si in tutti i referendum abrogativi con il quorum.
e per le legge severino stava pure per perdere.

poi se pensi veramente che senza quorum avesse vinto lo stesso sei libero di farlo.

io non avrei mai votato si, e tutte le persone che conosco che non volevano l'abrogazione non sono andate a votare. giustamente aggiungerei


----------



## Andris (13 Giugno 2022)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> beh ovviamente vince il si in tutti i referendum abrogativi con il quorum.
> e per le legge severino stava pure per perdere.
> 
> poi se pensi veramente che senza quorum avesse vinto lo stesso sei libero di farlo.
> ...


queste sono speculazioni, io sto dicendo un fatto diverso: per milioni di italiani va bene avere condannati in politica e non arrestare persone per certi reati
questo dicono i risultati, ergo non è solo un tema di certi politici.

non ci sono milioni di mafiosi o criminali, significa che o si vota solo per indicazione dei partiti oppure la pensano così


----------



## carlocarlo (13 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> queste sono speculazioni, io sto dicendo un fatto diverso: per milioni di italiani va bene avere condannati in politica e non arrestare persone per certi reati
> questo dicono i risultati, ergo non è solo un tema di certi politici.


molti italiani non sanno neanche cosa hanno votato.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Giugno 2022)

Purtroppo c'è un massa (direi la maggioranza) di gente che segue la TV solo per sentirsi dire come deve votare, ascoltando il maestro spirituale del partito e i vari accoliti.

Ma figurati se 'sta gente ha una pallida idea di cosa sta facendo.


----------



## vota DC (13 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> evidentemente però milioni di italiani sono contro la legge Severino e la custodia cautelare per timore di altri reati, visto che la maggioranza di chi ha votato ha scelto SI


Tra i referendum che non hanno raggiunto il quorum i sì sono stati meno del solito.... cioè quelli dei radicali con i cespugli che rotolavano hanno raggiunto affluenza bassa ma erano con sì oltre a 70%


----------



## Andris (13 Giugno 2022)

*la DIGOS al lavoro per identificare 30 persone che hanno manifestato dinanzi alla sede del pd a L'Aquila alla presenza del ministro Speranza in sostegno della candidatura della senatrice Pezzopane

manifestazione non autorizzata e denunciati alla questura dal pd per la violazione dell’art. 18 del Testo Unico delle Leggi di Pubblica Sicurezza.


exit poll L'Aquila per Repubblica: probabile conferma al primo turno del sindaco Biondi (49-53% contro Pezzopane 23-27%)*


----------



## nik10jb (13 Giugno 2022)

A Sesto San Giovanni. Per quello che conta essendo solo 1 sezione scrutinata su 73. Foggetta al 53,85% è Di Stefano al 30,77%. Ma ripeto una sola sezione su 73


----------



## Mika (13 Giugno 2022)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> A Sesto San Giovanni. Per quello che conta essendo solo 1 sezione scrutinata su 73. Foggetta al 53,85% è Di Stefano al 30,77%. Ma ripeto una sola sezione su 73


A Sesto San Giovanni secondo le stime dovrebbe vincere il CSX di Foggetta direttamente alla prima tornata. Purtroppo come scrissi un paio di giorni la differenza l'hanno fatta i nuovi elettori (maggiorenni che 5 anni fa erano minorenni e Italiani figli di stranieri di fede non cristiana che hanno diritto di voto). Purtroppo le nuove generazioni seguono la moda dell'inclusione e quelle menate del PD e LEU. Nel 2023 a livello nazionale vincerà il CSX.

Iniziamo a dire addio allo stadio di proprietà.


----------



## nik10jb (13 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> A Sesto San Giovanni secondo le stime dovrebbe vincere il CSX di Foggetta direttamente alla prima tornata. Purtroppo come scrissi un paio di giorni la differenza l'hanno fatta i nuovi elettori (maggiorenni che 5 anni fa erano minorenni e Italiani figli di stranieri di fede non cristiana che hanno diritto di voto). Purtroppo le nuove generazioni seguono la moda dell'inclusione e quelle menate del PD e LEU. Nel 2023 a livello nazionale vincerà il CSX.
> 
> Iniziamo a dire addio allo stadio di proprietà.


Se vogliamo uno stadio di nostra esclusiva proprietà a questo punto conviene andare all'estero


----------



## Mika (13 Giugno 2022)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> Se vogliamo uno stadio di nostra esclusiva proprietà a questo punto conviene andare all'estero


Potrebbero farlo fuori dalla città, come han fatto la Juventus, in mezzo al nulla, sulla tangenziale.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Giugno 2022)

Su Rai 1 stanno facendo vedere i voti di lista. FDI sopra la Lega ovunque, al momento. A L'Aquila primo partito quasi al 20%.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Su Rai 1 stanno facendo vedere i voti di lista. FDI sopra la Lega ovunque, al momento. A L'Aquila primo partito quasi al 20%.


Al momento il 2022 è un anno nerissimo per Salvini. Per me, dopo le prossime elezioni lo costringeranno a dimettersi e poi lo faranno candidare sindaco di Milano. Tanto non sarebbe peggio di candidati che hanno presentato lì in precedenza.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Al momento il 2022 è un anno nerissimo per Salvini. Per me, dopo le prossime elezioni lo costringeranno a dimettersi e poi lo faranno candidare sindaco di Milano. Tanto non sarebbe peggio di candidati che hanno presentato lì in precedenza.


dimettersi da segretario*


----------



## fabri47 (13 Giugno 2022)

A Genova Bucci ha praticamente vinto grazie alla lista civica (prima al 20% sopra i grandi partiti, risultato clamoroso). E' stato un voto al sindaco, favorito anche dal fatto che è stato tra gli "autori" della ricostruzione del ponte di Genova. È il cdx che deve ringraziare lui, non il contrario.


----------



## Milanoide (13 Giugno 2022)

Città complicata per un cuoco (Salvini) dalle ricette semplicistiche.
E poi tanto passerebbe il tempo al Papeete della situazione. Anzi no, ai mercati rionali che ha avuto il merito di frequentare fin dai suoi inizi.
Però poi bisogna volare alto...


----------



## Milanoide (13 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Potrebbero farlo fuori dalla città, come han fatto la Juventus, in mezzo al nulla, sulla tangenziale.


Non si è più parlato dell'area vicino agli studi di Sky, sud-est Milano.


----------



## Albijol (13 Giugno 2022)

Di Stefano sta vincendo a Sesto con il 49 per cento sul tizio delle moschee


----------



## Albijol (13 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> A Sesto San Giovanni secondo le stime dovrebbe vincere il CSX di Foggetta direttamente alla prima tornata. Purtroppo come scrissi un paio di giorni la differenza l'hanno fatta i nuovi elettori (maggiorenni che 5 anni fa erano minorenni e Italiani figli di stranieri di fede non cristiana che hanno diritto di voto). Purtroppo le nuove generazioni seguono la moda dell'inclusione e quelle menate del PD e LEU. Nel 2023 a livello nazionale vincerà il CSX.
> 
> Iniziamo a dire addio allo stadio di proprietà.


Sta perdendo e di brutto invece


----------



## fabri47 (13 Giugno 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Città complicata per un cuoco (Salvini) dalle ricette semplicistiche.
> E poi tanto passerebbe il tempo al Papeete della situazione. Anzi no, ai mercati rionali che ha avuto il merito di frequentare fin dai suoi inizi.
> Però poi bisogna volare alto...


Beh, a Milano ha governato la Moratti (!). Salvini non sarebbe peggio. E Sala non è un avversario così temibile, ha stravinto perché il candidato del cdx era imbarazzante, ma prima che venisse presentato il suo concorrente, i sondaggi lo davano in difficoltà.

Salvini lo vedo veramente bollito a grandi livelli, quest'anno ha fatto troppe figuracce, magari anche non volute eh, ma la strada per il 2023 è in salita.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Giugno 2022)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> A Sesto San Giovanni. Per quello che conta essendo solo 1 sezione scrutinata su 73. Foggetta al 53,85% è Di Stefano al 30,77%. Ma ripeto una sola sezione su 73



Più aumenta il degrado e più voti prendono, come ampiamente preventivabile.

Hai voglia a buttare melma su questi, non funziona. Non dovremmo andare all'estero solo per lo stadio, dovremmo andarci per trovare un nuovo posto dove vivere.

Magari facciamo a cambio con il deserto da dove sono venuti i nuovi itagliani.


----------



## Albijol (13 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Più aumenta il degrado e più voti prendono, come ampiamente preventivabile.
> 
> Hai voglia a buttare melma su questi, non funziona. Non dovremmo andare all'estero solo per lo stadio, dovremmo andarci per trovare un nuovo posto dove vivere.
> 
> Magari facciamo a cambio con il deserto da dove sono venuti i nuovi itagliani.


Calma sta al 49 per cento Di Stefano con 25 sezioni fatte su 73


----------



## fabri47 (13 Giugno 2022)

Ma a Padova che è successo, che il csx ha addirittura preso la maggioranza al primo turno? Sto Giordani ha avuto migliaia di africani e islamici a votarlo, oppure ha governato """bene"""?


----------



## gabri65 (13 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Calma sta al 49 per cento Di Stefano con 25 sezioni fatte su 73



Mah, speriamo. Ma non sono per niente fiducioso, son troppo forti questi.



fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma a Padova che è successo, che il csx ha addirittura preso la maggioranza al primo turno? Sto Giordani ha avuto migliaia di africani e islamici a votarlo, oppure ha governato """bene"""?



C'hanno già il voto per posta?


----------



## fabri47 (13 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mah, speriamo. Ma non sono per niente fiducioso, son troppo forti questi.
> 
> 
> 
> *C'hanno già il voto per posta?*


Ho fatto un controllo. Il cdx ha sempre avuto quei voti lì (piuttosto bassi), solo che Bitonci qualche anno fa spostò gli equilibri con la sua lista civica che sfondava il 20% (come è successo per Bucci a Genova, dove in realtà è stato votato per il suo profilo e non per la coalizione). Sono città dove votano prevalentemente a sinistra.


----------



## Andris (13 Giugno 2022)

per la legge regionale siciliana non serve il 50% per vincere al primo turno
ancora sto aspettando questi dati che possiede Miceli, ieri sera da Vespa sembrava Trump 2016 che voleva smentire gli exit poll


----------



## Raryof (13 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Su Rai 1 stanno facendo vedere i voti di lista. FDI sopra la Lega ovunque, al momento. A L'Aquila primo partito quasi al 20%.


Sostanzialmente il PD è riuscito a bruciare pure la Lega che era partito di maggioranza fino a poco tempo fa, dopo aver usato il m2s per fare i loro porci comodi (costola Pd).
Ora vediamo 'sta Melona come se la gioca, l'anno prossimo è scontato che vincerà lei e adesso stanno preparando le macerie da consegnarle tra un anno dove sicuramente uno come draghi andrà al colle, quando Mattarella avrà finito di godersi i cerimoniali, mi sembra comunque probabile che cercheranno di vietare le elezioni o quanto meno ci sarà sempre un europeista al colle, un drago per scaldarci d'inverno, un corrotto "per bene".
Salvini personaggetto squallido e comprabile, vediamo se farà la stessa fine pure la Meloni, il mio sogno sarebbe una presa di consapevolezza autoritaria su certi aspetti della politica economica quindi un'apertura forte all'uscita dall'€, resa molto più difficile dal pnrr che in poche parole sono manette, catene, sulla nostra economia (affiancata all'emergenza che doveva aprire la strada a questo).
Curioso di vedere se il conflitto e la nuova vita, più costosa, più degradata dalla feccia importata continuamente per anni che vive nelle nostre strade, porterà ad una spaccatura tra i paesi dell'UE, in Francia non i staccano da certi equilibri e noi dobbiamo andare dietro a loro, ma una situazione spaventosa a cui si potrebbe arrivare con una guerra prolungata e instabilità cronica potrebbero portare a grosse novità, tanto lo sappiamo che l'€ non potrà durare e il sistema prima o poi scoppierà senza bisogno di parlare di emergenze fake, indotte, procurate da autosanzioni propagandistiche.
Faccio molto affidamento su chi è stanco e si è rotto le palle, su chi ha solo odio per chi gli ha promesso salvezza e gli ha messo le catene, in un certo senso vedo i giovani molto distaccati da quel concetto vecchio di Europa visto che i giovani non hanno visto altra moneta che questa e non hanno avuto altra tecnologia se non quella controllante attuale che non gli permette di avere un proprio giudizio, di non essere depensanti come il sistema vuole, sono essere giudicanti ma solo per lo story telling in cui viviamo, ecco perché non c'è granché futuro e si deve sperare che l'instabilità e l'incompetenza europea portino alla spaccatura, alla comprensione del problema, indotto, procurato dagli stessi che parlano di soluzioni.
La faccio semplice, abbiamo bisogno che gli Usa la finiscano di comandare e che si impappinino in una guerra con la Cina, di lunga durata, la spaccatura sarà irreparabile, perché un conto è la Russia che non conta nulla e con cui puoi fare affari sotto banco, un conto è la Cina che di fatto sarà potenza dominante molto presto, logica vuole che quando cambierà il vento per poter andare dietro agli americani l'Ue salterà in aria, come sta facendo già ora con la guerra alla Russia e le sanzioni, con piani green inutili, lontani, in cambio di una vita più costosa e di una politica commissariata da banchieri e feccia incompetente, col popolo e le elezioni bypassate a piacimento.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ho fatto un controllo. Il cdx ha sempre avuto quei voti lì (piuttosto bassi), solo che Bitonci qualche anno fa spostò gli equilibri con la sua lista civica che sfondava il 20% (come è successo per Bucci a Genova, dove in realtà è stato votato per il suo profilo e non per la coalizione). Sono città dove votano prevalentemente a sinistra.



Sì, era immaginabile, battuta a parte. Grazie per le info.


----------



## Albijol (13 Giugno 2022)

Di Stefano al 54.7 per cento, 37 sezioni su 73. Dai, dai


----------



## fabri47 (13 Giugno 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sostanzialmente il PD è riuscito a bruciare pure la Lega che era partito di maggioranza fino a poco tempo fa, dopo aver usato il m2s per fare i loro porci comodi (costola Pd).
> Ora vediamo 'sta Melona come se la gioca, l'anno prossimo è scontato che vincerà lei e adesso stanno preparando le macerie da consegnarle tra un anno dove sicuramente uno come draghi andrà al colle, quando Mattarella avrà finito di godersi i cerimoniali, mi sembra comunque probabile che cercheranno di vietare le elezioni o quanto meno ci sarà sempre un europeista al colle, un drago per scaldarci d'inverno, un corrotto "per bene".
> Salvini personaggetto squallido e comprabile, vediamo se farà la stessa fine pure la Meloni, il mio sogno sarebbe una presa di consapevolezza autoritaria su certi aspetti della politica economica quindi un'apertura forte all'uscita dall'€, resa molto più difficile dal pnrr che in poche parole sono manette, catene, sulla nostra economia (affiancata all'emergenza che doveva aprire la strada a questo).
> Curioso di vedere se il conflitto e la nuova vita, più costosa, più degradata dalla feccia importata continuamente per anni che vive nelle nostre strade, porterà ad una spaccatura tra i paesi dell'UE, in Francia non i staccano da certi equilibri e noi dobbiamo andare dietro a loro, ma una situazione spaventosa a cui si potrebbe arrivare con una guerra prolungata e instabilità cronica potrebbero portare a grosse novità, tanto lo sappiamo che l'€ non potrà durare e il sistema prima o poi scoppierà senza bisogno di parlare di emergenze fake, indotte, procurate da autosanzioni propagandistiche.
> ...


La Meloni deve superare una sfida, se vuole essere migliore di Salvini. Rinnovare il centrodestra, come fece Renzi con il PD, insomma. Poi vabbè, il PD fa sempre schifo e questo è un altro discorso.

Ma se vedi in giro ancora mummie come Berlusconi, come diamine fai a votare cdx, su...Già ho perso la voglia di votare e se ci andrò, non voterò alcun grande partito...


----------



## Swaitak (13 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Di Stefano al 54.7 per cento, 37 sezioni su 73. Dai, dai


dai ci vuole un bella foto di Gerry e Di Stefano che festeggiano nella sede del partito


----------



## fabri47 (13 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Di Stefano al 54.7 per cento, 37 sezioni su 73. Dai, dai


È fatta, speriamo che sia un buon sindaco, indipendentemente dal colore politico e che faccia fare sto stadio.


----------



## nik10jb (13 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Di Stefano al 54.7 per cento, 37 sezioni su 73. Dai, dai


Tu dove li vedi i risultati? Su Eligendo con aggiornamento alle 16:58 ancora sono a 2 sezioni su 73


----------



## sunburn (13 Giugno 2022)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> Tu dove li vedi i risultati? Su Eligendo con aggiornamento alle 16:58 ancora sono a 2 sezioni su 73


Immagino siano numeri che girano sui social. L’unico dato ufficiale è quello che hai scritto tu.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Giugno 2022)

Il cdx si è salvato in questa tornata, perché aveva profili forti con le liste civiche dei candidati che a livello locale hanno più consensi dei partiti che li appoggiano, ma se si vanno a vedere i voti delle liste dei partiti, sono numeri tutt'altro che esaltanti.


----------



## Albijol (13 Giugno 2022)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> Tu dove li vedi i risultati? Su Eligendo con aggiornamento alle 16:58 ancora sono a 2 sezioni su 73


Scusate l'ultimo dato che ho scritto l ho preso dai social ed evidentemente era fake. Su sestonotizie mi danno Di Stefano al 49.6 per cento con 25 sezioni su 73


----------



## Mika (13 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Sta perdendo e di brutto invece


E allora mi sa che molti che hanno detto che votavano CSX invero hanno votato CDX


----------



## GP7 (13 Giugno 2022)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> Tu dove li vedi i risultati? Su Eligendo con aggiornamento alle 16:58 ancora sono a 2 sezioni su 73


mi accodo alla domanda..


----------



## fabri47 (13 Giugno 2022)

Repubblica: lista di Forza Italia a Sesto all'1,9%.

Che disastro!


----------



## Andris (13 Giugno 2022)

tra i capoluoghi il centro-sinistra prende solo Lodi tra i 16 di centro-destra


----------



## Solo (13 Giugno 2022)

37 sezioni su 73

Di Stefano 49,82%
Fighetta 37,6%

(Sestonotizie)


----------



## Andris (13 Giugno 2022)

*Meloni, unica a sorridere in queste elezioni:*

*"Il M5S non esiste più, mi domando chi mantenga in vita il governo Draghi"*


----------



## Andris (13 Giugno 2022)

stasera stanno spiegando bene a Report cosa accadrà con la riforma Cartabia che caldeggia il pd soprattutto, tanto che dice "in parlamento si fanno le buone leggi" (no comment...)
domani riparte in aula


----------



## Andris (13 Giugno 2022)

*a Ventotene epica sfida tra il Popolo della Famiglia con Adinolfi e il Partito Gay Lgbt+ con Vittori

finisce 0-1 per il candidato dei gay, nel vero senso del termine perchè hanno preso rispettivamente 0 e 1 voto


 *


----------

